# How set HDA ALC888 sound card? Thank you!



## lcy66 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone,

I have installed the 9.0 amd64 system, but the sound card does not work. It is an Intel HDA, so I added


```
sound_enable="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf.

After reboot, content of /dev/sndstat:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play/rec)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital> (play)
```

I have already set hw.snd.default_unit from 0 to 4, but the result is the same.

If I run the command [cmd=]cdcontrol -f /dev/cd0 play 1[/cmd] will display information:


```
(cd0:ata3:0:0:0): MODE_SENSE(6) failed, increasing minimum CDB size to 10 bytes
```

Thank you again!


----------



## fonz (Mar 20, 2012)

It appears that the sound card is recognised, so first I'd try to see whether it's actually the sound card or the CD player (or something else). Can you play a sound file, such as an mp3 or a wav or something (don't forget to set the volume using e.g. audio/aumix or something similar)? Come to think of it, does aumix even work in the first place? If that works, the sound card is ok and it's probably the CD player. Also, have you tried running cdcontrol(1) as root?

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2012)

cdcontrol just tells the CD-ROM to play.  Audio will come out of the analog jacks on the drive.  If that's connected to the motherboard, it will be connected to the audio jacks on the back of the machine.  To play sound digitally, it has to be read from the CD and then played with something like multimedia/mplayer.


----------



## lcy66 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you reply me first!

I found if the audio output line plug in front panel, there is no sound, and if plug in back panel it is fine, so it  mean the sound card actually work. But in windows, the front panel is also fine, so I do not think of it. Whether can let the front plughole fine?

Thank you again!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2012)

See snd_hda(4).


----------

